# drawing from a photo



## portraits668 (Jul 21, 2013)

I invite to me facebook: https://www.facebook.com/gosciniak.rysunki


----------



## NEELRATAN (May 9, 2013)

Just wonderful


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Beautiful portraits668, welcome! These are such lively, warm and emotional drawings.


----------



## desertdogg (Aug 18, 2013)

great work here. I love the detail. ;]


----------

